# http://www.hiddenmeadowgoldens.com



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow! If that is the case, she is making $67,000 off from 3 litters of puppies!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

You may want to contact the AKC as they are falsely advertising.The below in green type is cut and pasted from their homepage - very small fine print that blends in with the page background. It is loosely repeated on their "About Us" page. It may inspire them to at least make a breeder inspection.









Hidden Meadow Goldens

English Golden Retriever Breeder In Florida


Where attitude is everything!


We specialize in imported English Golden Retrievers for show, obedience, agility, field and most importantly; home. In Central Florida.

We believe that temperament is the most important thing, that is why we breed English Goldens as opposed to their American counterpart.

What is the difference between American and English Goldens?

*Most noticeable is coloring. English Goldens run very light, from light blonde to a creamy white while American Goldens run blonde to red.

*Second English Goldens tend to be more compact and stocky whereas American Goldens can be leggy and slight.

*Most importantly is temperament, English Goldens are very laid back, easy going and eager to please while on average American Goldens are slightly 
hyper and more energetic.

We breed only 100% imported English Golden Retrievers in order to maintain the breeds integrity and OFA hips and CERF eyes to insure only quality 
breeding and puppies.

Hidden Meadow Goldens in Central Florida

[email protected]

English Golden Retriever images


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Renagade said:


> Beware if you are buying a dog from here.I mailed her a deposit and she said she had all of the puppies parents clearances but when moving offices she said she was having trouble finding them.I said ok then write me a guarantee you will provide them and then she said she will send my check back because they are not done.I am new to buying this breed of puppy and luckily I did enough research to not get bamboozled. She is selling her puppies at 2500 a piece and has no clearances and claims she can provide . I posted this so people can see you have to make sure you ask to see them and then verify it.anyone can put up a web site.Look at the one here and you will see the best scam in puppies.Call her and ask her for the web link or written proof to the tests.
> http://www.hiddenmeadowgoldens.com


Here is a Word About Breeder Websites:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=32279

It is very easy to check health clearances, by going the to OFA database:
http://offa.org
Anyone looking at a particular breeder to get a puppy from should check BEFORE sending a deposit. And this Forum is also a great resource if someone is unsure how to verify claims - there are many here who are well versed in what to look for and how to find it, and are most willing to provide help.

I'm glad that you were able to get out of this situation, and I hope that she does indeed send you your check back.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

It is scary because that web site looks so professional and the dogs pictured are beautiful.

I would object to not getting my deposit back if she doesn't have a puppy for you from a given litter. All the breeders I talked to returned your deposit if they didn't have a puppy of the sex you requested in a given litter. Not that the money is super important; it just seems like a red flag.

Also, moving is no excuse for not having records of clearances, they are on the internet OFA site.

Most breeders are super nice and dedicated to the well being of their puppies; it's too bad to have to be so suspicious.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Yikes...reminds me of a breeder that used to be on here...I'm glad you figured it out before you bought a puppy.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Can you put a stop payment on the check to cover yourself? I remember looking at her site over a year ago when I started looking for puppies. And the first thing that set me back was the price. There is no way I could pay that much for a dog.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Phoebe said:


> Yikes...reminds me of a breeder that used to be on here...I'm glad you figured it out before you bought a puppy.
> 
> Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


 
And I didn't even say that


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

So according to this the breeder doesn't pick the pairing? The dam chooses? So how does the breeder know for sure who the sire is?

Q: Can I choose the puppy parents or does my application just go in order 
of first come, first served?
A: You can certainly choose the parents. We ask that you please keep in 
mind that with the exception of Prudence and Rider, the sire of a litter 
might change depending on the whims of the dam, so choosing either a 
father or mother might be safer and come up sooner than a particular 
specific pairing. When that litter comes available we will still go in the 
order of the applications as we have put them on the waiting list so your 
application might be too far down to insure a puppy. If your application is 
up but it is for a different litter we will always give you first right of 
refusal. For example, if you specify a preference towards a Prudence 
puppy but your application is close enough to the top that you are able to 
get a Fancy puppy, we will always ask what you would rather, take the 
Fancy pup or wait for the Prudence pup, before making any assumptions

Sounds liek that is grounds right there for a visit from the AKC.


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

In addition to the great advice given so far and extreme importance of health clearances, one thing that I recommend is to find a breeder who raises their pups in the home. A puppy raised in a garage, a basement, a barn or outside doesn't get the care and attention needed to insure a well rounded pup who bonds well with humans. If a pup is fearful, it will either show up in aggression or timidity. It is so important to get a pup from a breeder who makes sure that the pups are carefully loved on and stimulated from birth. Pups should be used to household activity and noises. Being raised in the home provides for that constant care and attention. Just my honest opinion!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> So according to this the breeder doesn't pick the pairing? The dam chooses? So how does the breeder know for sure who the sire is?
> 
> Q: Can I choose the puppy parents or does my application just go in order
> of first come, first served?
> ...


 
GAAAAACCCKKKK! I never got that far... THIS is just nutz. Seriously. And yes, I think that the AKC would find it to be of interest. :doh:
Yowzer. Reading THAT gave me a headache...:no:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> And I didn't even say that


But I had the same thought exactly.

Glad you were able to get out of it.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> GAAAAACCCKKKK! I never got that far... THIS is just nutz. Seriously. And yes, I think that the AKC would find it to be of interest. :doh:
> Yowzer. Reading THAT gave me a headache...:no:


Take a look at the contact button...it goes into great detail about why people can't come visit, and it makes such complete sense that the average person would feel like a complete idiot to even question it. I mean we all want our puppies to be safe and healthy.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> Take a look at the contact button...it goes into great detail about why people can't come visit, and it makes such complete sense that the average person would feel like a complete idiot to even question it. I mean we all want our puppies to be safe and healthy.


:doh: I just had to do it. Couldn't stop myself. I went there and read that drivel. AND, they require that their $2500.00 dogs sold on limited registration be spayed/neutered by 7 months. Yet, they talk about not allowing visitors and that they have the most up to date ideas about things. 
I do like the idea of them having your new puppy that you have never seen before, it's crate and all the stuff that they send home with it out on their porch when you come to get it... What? Is Grandma sitting propped up on the couch dead or something that they won't allow anyone in their home? Odd.

I am a happy complete idiot, if it's idiotic to allow people to visit. I encourage vistors, and pretty much right away. (I even let them use a bathroom in my house if they need to...)I am proud of our home, and happy to have puppy buyers come in and sit at the table with a cup of coffee or glass of lemonade while we go over paperwork, feeding instructions, medical records and training tips. My puppies have never become sick from having visitors. They get plenty of immunity from mom prior to their first vaccinations, and I keep my puppy areas immaculate. I don't have dirty, sick, infected people coming to visit :uhoh:, and they do wash their hands before holding pups. Frankly, I believe that some exposure builds stronger immune systems. (Sounds good, anyway, but, what do I know...)
I feel that much more than that is uneccessary overkill, but whatever works for anyone else...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I took offense at her statements about American goldens. Both physically (leggy and slight) and their "hyper "temperaments!

No offense to owners of English goldens but I'll take my American boys anyday!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Good grief I just read her statement about no visitors. This is complete drivel. I had a case of parvo brought to the house by a prospective visitor and yes it was quite an expense to deal with but never in my widlest dreams did we think of never having visitors again. I did put down lime the weekend peope were going to be coming and ask them to use booties that we provided before they ever got out of the car but never thought of ever NOT having visitors. This person is hiding something.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Debles said:


> I took offense at her statements about American goldens. Both physically and their "hyper "temperaments!
> 
> No offense to owners of English goldens but I'll take my American boys anyday!


I want even get started on that part. I have already decided she is an uninformed idiot.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> This person is hiding something.


 
I'm tellin' ya, it's either Granma or a dead guy named Johnson...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WHOA !!!! This lady is something else.... I'm with Laura, what's going on in that house that no one is allowed in????? I smell fruitcake !!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I'm tellin' ya, it's either Granma or a dead guy named Johnson...


 
I thought maybe Jimmy Hoffa ??????


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I'm tellin' ya, it's either Granma or a dead guy named Johnson...


She could have all of her past animals stuffed and hanging on a wall like that Tabboo commercial on National Geo Channel today. That was just freaky.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> She could have all of her past animals stuffed and hanging on a wall like that Tabboo commercial on National Geo Channel today. That was just freaky.


Actually, I thought it might be that guy named Earl the Dixie Chicks sang about. I know Jimmy is in my back yard - Giants Stadium.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Actually, I thought it might be that guy named Earl the Dixie Chicks sang about. I know Jimmy is in my back yard - Giants Stadium.


And to think I use to like you. Right up to where you mentioned the Dixie Chicks. ROFL They aren;t playing pubs overseas yet???  So that is where the great Hoffa is. I still keep waiting for him to pop up to the surface on the Chattahoochie like the rest of the unfortunate souls around here. LOL


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> And to think I use to like you. Right up to where you mentioned the Dixie Chicks. ROFL They aren;t playing pubs overseas yet??? LOL


Trust me I did think twice before I hit send :uhoh:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Trust me I did think twice before I hit send :uhoh:


ROFLMBO Yeah I would have had to also.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Anybody find any pedigrees on the site? Or OFA links? Or anything of use? :lol:

The rules are unbelievable!! I have heard of many breeders requiring booties....and of course the hand sanitizer. Oh, and the not visiting another breeder before coming there. But other than that, they always allow visitors.

How about the line......oh heck, I'll just lift it:



> Please note that the 6 week start of visiting if you are a puppy
> parent may not always hold true. If there is more than one litter on the
> premises, we will have to wait until the youngest is 6 weeks old. That
> may mean that you are not able to visit your puppy before they are ready
> to go home


Oh Oh....and THIS one! (Jacques drove 14 hrs to get Cole LOL) It's in the FAQ section. Puppies aren't "exposed" at an airport?? Please.



> Q: Can we pick our puppy up when they are ready to go home?
> A: We do not have a policy against picking your puppy up in person but
> do have a strong preference to shipping if you will have to drive more
> than 3 hours. Our reasoning behind this is that if you have to drive more
> ...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It is widely believed that puppies retain strong immunity from their dam, and that our typical vaccination schedule definately overlaps that. This is why I have always been very comfortable starting puppies in Puppy K at 7-8 weeks, with one vaccine of the series done. 

Some of the (most of the) infomation on this person's website is pure drivel - double-talk for the uninformed who would think that it is valid.

She completely underestimates the exposure to bacteria and other contaminants at an airport, not to mention the possible stress of flying. Being in a little Sherpa Bag, shoved under a seat and unable to get out and move around (I know, I know...SOME flight attendants will let you take them out, but they are NOT supposed to...) vs driving, being abel to stop frequently to eliminate and stretch legs seems like a simple choice to make.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

So.... has anyone contacted the AKC yet? Or the GRCA?


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

It would be better to ride home with the family than put a pup through the rigors of shipping! A breeder should prefer to meet the parents in person and welcome them into their home to see the Dam and entire litter (and Sire if available). It is very important for puppy parents to see the enviornment that their pup grew up in. Personally charging that kind of price is the first red flag, let alone no registered names, AKC reg. numbers, clearance cert. numbers, etc., etc.

I've always heard that you don't want to purchase a pup from someone whose house you wouldn't want to eat at or use the bathroom. Gee, I guess if a breeder won't even let you in the house that blows that concept out of the water! JMHO


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Holy smacking duck*&%#t. $2500 for a dog? That's about $3000. Australian.
(Before our dollar jumped so quick). They would want to be poohing gold for that price. Sounds very suspect to me. When we picked out our dogs the whole family went, the whole litter was out and running around. We would like to have thought that our pup chose us and our kids. It was a wonderful experience with 10 pups climbing all over us! At the time my youngest was 2! I wonder if the IRS knows about her lucrative income too?


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Debles said:


> I took offense at her statements about American goldens. Both physically (leggy and slight) and their "hyper "temperaments!



OK I can't help but have Englishgoldens, but there again I do live in the UK,:doh:. but one of my Gracie is the leggiest most hyper golden on this planet, as well as being dark golden. For the first year she thought her name was stop it, I never used the word no with them cause it. Maybe I should start marketing her as a Rare American Golden and see if I can add a hefty price tag to her next litter. Do the IRS know how much she makes on pups, I'm sure she could make them very happy


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Changing offices? Right ... I used to be on a forum where one of the "breeders" claimed that her dogs didn't show up on the OFA web site because someone hacked into her computer and thus was able to erase any record of her dogs' OFA clearances, all the champion dogs she'd bred, etc. She also claimed that she had bred a bunch of show champions but that all the win pictures got destroyed in a fire ... people are weird.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I did not take it to mean that they let the dam mate at will and the sire is unknown. I took it to mean that if the bitch will not stand for a certain male, they will choose, instead, to breed her to the male she will stand for. JMO. However, that still doesn't sound like a good practice! But I never would have gathered from that paragraph that they don't know who the sires are. I know nothing about them, except I see they are in my state. I'd never pay that kind of money for a puppy, nor would I purchase a UK lines Golden, so I have never researched them.


----------



## Renagade (Jul 16, 2008)

I did stop payment on the check. She did offer to send the check back.My first e-mail to her after I mailed her my check for half 1250.00 bear in mind I started doing research after i sent it.Was to ask for clearances she replied 
Rufus is the daddy, the pups are ready to go home the 28th, Fancy is OFA Good and Rufus is OFA Fair.

Ashley
813-777-2061
www.HiddenMeadowGoldens.com

I replied with this e-mail
Start e-mail
Hi . I will want the written clearances/proof when we pick up our puppy such as the sire and dams actual OFA reports, also proof that they had their elbows X-rayed and evaluated as normal by the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals (OFA) or a board-certified veterinary radiologist, also their hearts examined by a board-certified veterinary cardiologist; and have had their eyes examined by a board-certified veterinary ophthalmologist within the last 12-18 months. I know this information is pretty standard for a breeder to have. I am sure you were going to give this to us anyway but I have to confirm. My kids would be so hurt if the dog turned up with genetic defects. It also would not hurt for you to pass on some references such as a few buyers and a vet you use. Thanks. End of e-mail

Her reply back was

You are more than welcome to contact any of our puppy buyers from our guest book as reference, as to the health clearances, I have them stored and will have to dig them out for you, hopefully can find them all in time! Also I understand if my not having that material readily available means that you would like me to return your deposit. I moved my office and know that I took a lot of the paperwork off to the safe deposit and haven’t had time to get everything back organized and copies made for the house. 


Ashley
813-777-2061
www.HiddenMeadowGoldens.com
i replied with this e-mail
i need in writing that everything that I previously mentioned is done with positive results and that you will mail me the clearances when you find them or refund me the money back if they are not in standard for akc breeding when we pick her up. My wife mailed you the deposit yesterday also. Thanks

Then she called me and said she didn't get issued certification. Problems with some forms. lol She led me to believe she had ofa ratings.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I did not take it to mean that they let the dam mate at will and the sire is unknown. I took it to mean that if the bitch will not stand for a certain male, they will choose, instead, to breed her to the male she will stand for. JMO. However, that still doesn't sound like a good practice! But I never would have gathered from that paragraph that they don't know who the sires are. I know nothing about them, except I see they are in my state. I'd never pay that kind of money for a puppy, nor would I purchase a UK lines Golden, so I have never researched them.


 
That is worse than "not a good practice". It shows total disregard for any breedings being carefully planned, based on pedigrees, type, temperament, and health issues. And for $2500 for a dog, I would expect that the UTMOST of care and planning had been put into the breeding LONG before it ever took place. 
I will also say that is is unusual for a bitch to not stand for one dog and then stand for another, and it certainly isn't going to be because she likes one more than the other, or finds him cuter. Matings are pretty much based on timing. If I had a planned breeding and the bitch would not stand for the male that I chose (after careful planning) and I was absolutely positive, based on progesterone tests, etc, that this was the time to breed her, I would be doing an AI. No way am I going to switch horses (dogs) in the middle of the stream just to have puppies. And to not even tell people until they come to pick up their new puppy that the sire is different than the one they'd made their committment based on is just wrong.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

holy moly ...what a thread :uhoh::doh: I have a packet on my kitchen table with ALL my clearance copies of sire/dam inside, that is shown to each and every visitor inquiring about a puppy. I re-iterate that copies are supplied in each and every puppy packet as well. I may not have all the info at OFA or Cerf (bad me i know! ) but dig them out of a box??!!! What ever happened to a filing cabinet to store all pertinent dog files  and 2500 for a puppy??? dang right that pup better be pooping gold nuggets :


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is about the time in the thread in which the breeder herself gets wind and starts arguing about why she is the BEST breeder and NOT a puppymill and LOVES her dogs more than we love ours. . . Can she be serious about buyers not knowing who the parents of the litter are? That is insanity.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

wow, how horrible, all around. I sure hope you got your check stopped in time!

Have you found another breeder to work with? I'm so glad you asked the right questions and pushed for answers when you felt you were getting fed BS!

Good luck!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Laura, I completely agree with you on this one. I just wanted to clarify that IMO it doesn't sound like they turn them all loose and see what happens. Either way, though- ick for sure!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

mist said:


> ... For the first year she thought her name was stop it.......... Maybe I should start marketing her as a Rare American Golden and see if I can add a hefty price tag to her next litter.


I am in tears reading the first part quoted above from laughing so hard. :bowl: 
And as for the second part of the above quote I have always wondered how you Brits looked upon our - American - Goldens. Actually I think I will start a separate thread on that subject.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> This is about the time in the thread in which the breeder herself gets wind and starts arguing about why she is the BEST breeder and NOT a puppymill and LOVES her dogs more than we love ours. . . Can she be serious about buyers not knowing who the parents of the litter are? That is insanity.


I wouldn;t if I were her. She couldn't handle and intelligent conversation on the subject.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> So.... has anyone contacted the AKC yet? Or the GRCA?


I e-mailed them this last night. 

Subject: breeder inspections

Comment: I just wanted to report a breeder's website that concerned me. Several things on the site tell me that an inspection may be in order.

http://www.hiddenmeadowgoldens.com/AboutUs.html

A potential buyer posted it on Goldenretrieverforum.com and it just has all kinds of red flags that teh average buyer may not see. Such as in the FAQ section it has this Q&A

"Q: Can I choose the puppy parents or does my application just go in order of first come, first served?
A: You can certainly choose the parents. We ask that you please keep in mind that with the exception of Prudence and Rider, the sire of a litter might change depending on the whims of the dam, so choosing either a father or mother might be safer and come up sooner than a particular specific pairing."

On the contact info page it explains in great detail the reasons why a buyer should not expect to visit the puppies and why they may not be allowed into the home or kennel.

On the main page in green writing on a green background so you can't see it unless you copy and paste it it details the differences the between english and american goldens. Much of this has been posted on the forum so here is that link

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=39723

Thanks for your time.

Today I got a copy of my e-mail to them sent to me. So I'm assuming that means someone read it?


----------



## Renagade (Jul 16, 2008)

The copy you got back could have meant someone read it. I have their address for others that want to complain. I am going to file also today.
Ashley Tantillo
8231 S County Road 39
Plant City, FL 33567
813-777-2061
www.HiddenMeadowGoldens.com


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Renagade said:


> The copy you got back could have meant someone read it. I have their address for others that want to complain. I am going to file also today.
> Ashley Tantillo
> 8231 S County Road 39
> Plant City, FL 33567
> ...


I would suggest that if you are contacting the AKC about this or any other breeder, understand that unless you have had personal dealings with the person in question, the AKC will likely not consider a "complaint" valid. If they start receiving a large number of correspondence with questions and concerns, ie about claims made in advertisements, websites, etc, they might be prompted to look further, but as I said before, they have very few field reps to do inspections, and LOTS of inspections needing to be done. 
Now, if someone is claiming to have OFA clearances, and they are not listed in the database, contacting the OFA gets quick results and they actually WILL contact the person in question and ask them to cease and decist those claims. They did this with GoldRocks. Questionable claims of GRCA membership can also be brought to the attention of the GRCA's Internet Watchdog Committee, and if the person is NOT a member, they will be contacted and told to cease and decist.


----------



## Renagade (Jul 16, 2008)

I did try to put a complaint in and the AKC is too busy to take the complaint by phone. I just get an answering machine where I left several messages. This is the first time I have ever dealt with them and I now feel the organization is not very good.They take money for applications but don't handle complaints.The e-mail address isn't easily found.This is just my opinion. Don't jump on me for it but everyone bases an opinion by the experiences they have with things. Unless they stand up and back the papers they issue the papers they issue are garbage.


----------



## JWS (Aug 3, 2009)

*Hidden Meadow Goldens*

I was doing some research because my wife and I are in the process of adopting a new puppy and I came across this thread. I am familiar with the breeder being discussed and would like to offer some additional information. 

Approximately 3 years ago, we bought "Bentley" from Ashley at Hidden Meadow Goldens. We were looking for a light colored Golden. We did not want to buy a puppy sight unseen, so we were happy to find a breeder nearby. We were told that the "parents", Layla & Rufus had all the requisite health clearances. These dogs are european imports. I don't know how things work with AKC regarding imported dogs but Ashley told us that the litter would be registered with AKC and we would get the paperwork about 90 days after puppy delivery. We were invited over to Ashleys' home to inspect the kennel, visit the parents and see the puppies. The dogs were in excellent physical condition and the puppies were inside the house with the mother. This was not a "puppy mill". We selected Bentley and took delivery at 8 weeks.

I should mention that we owned two Golden Retrievers (and two Cocker Spaniels) prior to this. We are familiar with the breed. Sandy, our first Golden, lived to the ripe old age of 14. Casey, the second, died at 8 after being bitten by a rattlesnake in our backyard. My wife let her out for a 2 minute pee break! As usual, this happened on the weekend. We rushed her to the closest animal hospital but she didn't make it. It was this heartbreak that eventually led us to Bentley.

Bentley is a wonderful Golden Retriever. He has a perfect disposition, getting along with other dogs, cats, grandchildren, lizards, etc....you get the picture. He is beautiful, has a great looking coat and no health issues so far. I never intended to breed him or show him, so we never registered with AKC. To be honest with you, I don't remember if I ever got the paperwork. Did we pay too much for him? Yep...but not $2500.00! We wanted a breeder nearby and wanted this specific dog. We paid a premium. Truthfully, the price was in line with several other breeders.

Having said all of the above, the Hidden Meadows website is over the top and there are inaccurate comparisons between the European Style and American Style Goldens. Bentley's personality and activity level is the same as my previous "American Style" dogs. This "English" or "European" nonsense is nothing but a marketing ploy. That doesn't mean that her dogs are not outstanding pets, they are. I dont know why Ashley is restricting visitation, but it sounds like she may have had a health scare. According to her website, you are allowed to visit your puppy after he or she is 6 weeks old. I don't know what the deal with shipping is but I personally would not ship a puppy in the cargo area of an airplane. We picked our dog up in person and drove him home.

Did we make some mistakes here? Sure. I have learned a great deal from this forum in 1 short week. The same mistakes won't be repeated this time. When we find "Abby" (my grandson has already named her), I'll make sure to post a picture of Bentley and the new puppy here. Thanks.


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

A breeder like that, I'm surprise she is not advertising ''English Cremes.'' Seriously, 2500 for a puppy. It better be a talking puppy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This thread is a year old. I wonder what ever happened to Renegade.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

People are welcome at my place, as long as they bring along a shovel.

You see, I'm a bachelor and a slob, so you have to help clean while you are here


----------



## Renagade (Jul 16, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> This thread is a year old. I wonder what ever happened to Renegade.


I am still here. I have a beautiful 11 month old Golden. He is an awesome dog.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Just looked at the website....Ya made me do it........

I wonder if Aspens mommy would adopt ME.  


http://www.hiddenmeadowgoldens.com/Aspen.html




.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Renagade said:


> I am still here. I have a beautiful 11 month old Golden. He is an awesome dog.


Nice to see you back on the board! We'd love to see pics of your boy all grown up.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I didn't realize this thread was from last year until I got to Hooch's reply. I felt happy and sad at the same time. It was great to see him in a thread but sad to realize that he is gone.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

My first clue was that they still use AOL!!  Yikes.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

typercy said:


> My first clue was that they still use AOL!!  Yikes.



Lots of folks still use AOL and/or AOL email addresses. Really it is not a sign of anything. :no:


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Too bad you can't show your dog in those _confirmation_ shows with limited registration. :doh:


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

AmbikaGR said:


> Lots of folks still use AOL and/or AOL email addresses. Really it is not a sign of anything. :no:


 
Actually it is a HUGE sign of something. I'm guessing most AOL users wouldn't know that though. Sorry.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

> Actually it is a HUGE sign of something. I'm guessing most AOL users wouldn't know that though. Sorry.


Wow, am I missing something? I still have my AOL original email address from the dark ages....along with several other addresses. Can't quite figure this out......


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Lady Di said:


> Wow, am I missing something? I still have my AOL original email address from the dark ages....along with several other addresses. Can't quite figure this out......


Recently there was an article that for the biggest cool factor you would have your own domain name such as [email protected], the next grade down would be gmail, I think then followed by yahoo, then at the bottom internet providers. It's all silliness if you ask me. 

We all have different emails for varied reasons. I do genealogy in my spare time and I did set up a domain for that purpose. Only because I had some psycho from overseas trying to get me to help her get a visa because she was my husbands "long lost cousin", it was then I decided my hobby shouldn't be linked to my home email...


----------

